# Probleme synchronisation CPL Trendnet



## Lacoc (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour étendre mon réseau internet dans une piece lointaine de ma maison j'ai opté pour un point d'accès Wifi en CPL avec le Trendnet TPL-310AP. Mon installation est basé sur le Wimax. J'ai donc un modem branché sur un routeur Netgear WNR1000. Sur celui-ci j'ai connecté un CPL NetSocket200+ (LEA) qui fonctionne bien avec son double dans la pièce en question. Cependant, je n'arrive pas à synchroniser le TPL-310AP avec le LEA. Cela a pourtant fonctionné une fois sans trop savoir comment et depuis impossible de le refaire fonctionner de nouveau.

Pour info, j'utilise essentiellement du Mac mais aussi du PC. Concernant le Wifi, il fonctionne très bien. Sur mon iMac je trouve même sans probleme le TPL-310AP...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur le soucis qui peut se poser? Merci d'avance... 

Bonne journée.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre...
Le netgear est connecté en ethernet sur un boîtier CPL LEA, puis dans une autre pièce, il y a un autre boîtier CPL LEA sur lequel est branché le TPL310 Trendnet qui fait CPL+Wifi?

Si c'est ça, pas étonnant que ça foire, le CPL, même si il y a des normes ne marche pas terrible entre boîtiers de marques différentes.
Après, il y a aussi la problématique d'association...
Le plus étonnant, c'est que ça a marché...

Logiquement, il aurait fallu un boîtier CPL Trendnet TPL303E par exemple relié à la box, et le TPL310AP (CPL+wifi) dans l'autre pièce, et là, pas de pb, on aurait une solution Trendnet homogène.

L'autre solution aurait été une solution homogène LEA avec un kit de deux boîtiers (CPL  et CPL+Wifi)

Maintenant, on dirait que le TPL310AP fait WDS  (répéteur wifi).
Il pourrait être utilisé pour répéter le signal wifi du Netgear, et là, pas besoin des boîtiers CPL...

Mais j'ai peut-être pas bien compris le pb.


----------

